# Two Yamaha 90TLR motors for sale



## Luke Barnes (Apr 25, 2017)

Motors are 1995 90 HP Yamaha 90TLR's. Both motors have low compression on the #3 cylinder so probably time for a little work, but everything else with them, including the lower units were running fine and just had the seals and impeller housings replaced about 1 year ago. I also have a third Lower unit, 3 carbs from a 2002 90TLR, an extra Mid section and other various part.

Looking to sell the whole lot or part out to anyone in middle Florida. Trying not to get into the whole shipping thing but if I have to I guess would be fine. Call or text 727-510-1024


----------

